# Triggerfish



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys. I know this is an extremely general question BUT, is a 100 gallon aquarium big enough to house a triggerifsh for life? Please can you tell me what species of triggerfish are and are not allowed to live in this size of aquarium. Its tank mates will be two clownfish, yellow tang, one goby or possibly a dragonett.

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well the more aggressive triggers (queen, undulated etc) will prob kill the clowns and small fish... I had an undulated trigger that ate several hundred dollars of fish (even ones bigger than it) so thats something to consider. Really anything but a pink tail, or blue jaw belong in an aggressive tank (with lion fish, and eels)

Secondly, the dimensions of your aquarium can play a part in that also... most triggers grow to around 8" (some larger!) so when they get that size, a larger aquarium might be needed.

Unless your tank is fairly long, i would also be worried about the yellow tang... it will for sure need a larger tank when it gets bigger.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the only trigger which can fit in a 100g for life would be an undulate. but they are real aggressive. they will kill your other fish at some point

all other would be more comfortable in a 150g or bigger. a picasso trigger will last for a good while in a 100g. and is much more mellow than some others. but when its full grown it would be more comfortable in a tank slighty bigger


----------

